# Help: separation anxiety



## clairabelle0306 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi I'm new on here and I was wondering if someone could help me?

I have a 15 week old Cockapoo called Daisy, she is a lovely little puppy but she does have a few issues. The main one is separation anxiety. She will bark and cry if she is left for literally minutes, it's so bad I can't even go to the bathroom. 

When we fist got her we tried crate training but it only lasted about 4 weeks as she hated it, she would bark all night long. So shes now sleeping on my bed at night. I know that's the easy way out, but she sleeps all night long and no longer disturbs other member of the family.

We have only left her once on her own for about 20 minuets when I had a doctors appointment, we put her in her crate and she barked the whole time and now refuses to go in it.

I'm really worried, even though now I'm able to stay at home all day there will be times when I will have to leave her and I'm dreading it, I have no idea what to do, please help???????

Claire


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine sleep with me at night too! Have you tried puppy proofing your kitchen and leaving her in there with a kong and a chew while you go out? Mine don't like to be away from me when They know I am in the house but are ok when I go out.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Lucy our cockapoo is 17 weeks old today. We were fortunate that she took to her crate as she was actually born and socialised in one from the breeder. She did however cry when I left her and went upstairs or to another room. I have gradually left her for longer and longer and used the "stay" command and she hardly cries now when we leave the room. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I suspect she was traumatised at being locked in when you left her. I have always found that taking them into the bathroom with me until they are content to be left prevents any problems. They need time to feel secure in this new environment. There is no 'giving in,' raising them is not a battle it's more a case of giving them what they need. You will find that once you have built up the trust between you again, she will start to leave you. She won't want to be in the bathroom with you, she will wander off and play for a while. When she has to be left, ditch the crate, put her in a safe place in your home with the radio on, her fav safe tot and a treat stuffed kong. Don't fuss her, just shut the door and leave. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Dogs Trust have a helpful fact sheet on separation issues. It focuses on destructive tendencies, but the techniques are equally useful for general separation distress.

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/_resources/resources/factsheets09/factsheetcopingalone10.pdf

Also there are some helpful ideas on the Cockapoo Owner's club site on the training section.
We've had some separation issues with Cindy (also 15 wks), but we're making progress by gradually building up the time she can tolerate alone - literally a few extra minutes at a time, aided by a frozen, peanut butter stuffed Kong.
Hope this helps .


----------



## clairabelle0306 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone I will definitely try all the things you've suggested.

Claire


----------

